# Infidelity, why would they do it?



## marga88 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have heard many cases of infidelity anywhere else in the world? Why is it that a person would commit infidelity? What do you think is the reason why they do it?


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Why did it happen to you is more the question. Yes, I'm assuming it did because you ask such a general question that can't be answered. Everyone would respond with a different answer. So, share your circumstances and maybe someone can help you pinpoint why it happened.


----------



## elhi13 (Apr 28, 2010)

As humans, we seek attention, we seek comfort, we seek touch, if only to make you feel again. It can be a validation to one's existence...

Everyone has a reason to justify their "cheating"...and we all have different opinions of what is considered to be cheating.

When I have done this in the past..it was for lack of feeling loved..being neglected...a way to feel loved...I accept responsiblity for my actions and I have no regrets...and I don't blame anyone either. 

That's is why I cheated...Good luck!!!


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 11, 2010)

I am chatting with a woman now (we have never met and I don't even know her name) who has had a long term affair. I have read hundreds of posts here, all from the cheated on spouse. Her story is different because she tells the other side. I am stil ltrying to wrap my head around what she was telling me, but a lot of this erractic behavior from the cheaters I read about here is all starting to make sense.

She feels no remorse for what she did and says it helped her marriage becasue it made her husband listen to her and take her seriously when she says that he isn't giving her enough love and affection and (fill in the blank in your own marriage). She said that for years she tried and tried to get him to listen to her and give her what she needed to be happy until she gave up and sought it elsewhere.

I am feeling the same frustration in my marriage. Talking to my wife is like talking to a brick when I am trying to share my feelings with her and let her know what I need to be happy and fulfilled. It all falls on deaf ears and is very frustrating when it drags out like this for years. I have recently become attracted to other women. I have been 100% faithful for 20 years. I don't know if I can or even any to anymore. We have been to marriage counselors and psychologists but it does no good. I don't know what to do any more to get my wife to listen to me.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

elhi13..is correct in that everyone who has cheated has their 'reasons' for it...lack of intimacy is probably the #1 reason..and probably why I did it..it was something I never thought I'd ever do, although I think at some level most spouses think or fantasize it at one time or another..however I do and will always regret it, only because it kept me from working through the problems in my marriage with my wife..if I could go back in time I would have said no thank you..I was faithful for 18 yrs


----------

